# NEW Crow's Nest Models Site



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Well I finally got a real web site up! I skipped the complexity of actual shopping carts... instead made my own show and tell site and an E-bay store which is also up and running. Federation Models now carries my stuff and I will re-stock Starship Modeler very soon! The site still has a few holes I am filling... can't download instructions yet... fixed this week... and a few typos and a few bits that need polish, but it's all there after a few all nighters learning how to use "Quick 'n Easy Web Builder" software.

Check it out at www.crowsnestmodels.com

...and I just shipped my first 3 E-bay store sales using their automated shipping calculator... SWEET!

Note that some of the hard to find add-ons will be re-stocked over the next few weeks... Chariot Figures in 24 scale, Flying Sub Figures, Jupiter 2 Figures, and others, so check out the E-bay shop too If it shows up in my E-bay store then it is in stock and ready to ship within 2 days. The whole reason I needed my own show and tell site was that I wanted to be able to show things even when they were sold out or otherwise unavailable.

http://stores.ebay.com/Crows-Nest-Models?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Scrambling edit: Great looking site! Beautiful stuff at your EBay store, too! Can't see how it could be more fantastic but when it's fully stocked, somehow it will be. You're going to blow EBayers socks off! Wishing you Much Success, Oh Mighty Mega-Merchant! 

(As an aside, only: I see you're part of the Evil Global Shipping Program at EBay. For almost everything I've ever received from the US, there aren't any customs and duty fees charged by out post office. It's a pretty random thing and often they don't bother.)


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hmmm... thanks for the tip on the International shipping thing. I know the domestic folks I just shipped to actually saved some money using the Ebay shipping calculator.. but I will look into changing the international set up.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Edit, Will Robinson, Edit!: Did I mention how beautiful your new site was? And very clean and straightforward, too, which may seem like minor praise, but truly, it isn't, as you must know, otherwise it wouldn't be so clean and smokin'. I've also been to more than a few EBay stores, and yours is easily the best looking, and most exciting of them all. I think the exciting is partly because of the incredibly evocative things you're selling. Looking at that page of items you have up now, it's like looking at many of my decades-long modelling dreams come true, none of which I ever thought I'd see happen. When you have it fully populated, it's going to be Amazing. 
All the best to you, again, Soon-To-Be-Internet-Mogul! Looking forward to my first Amazonest purchase! 
(Is that better? And I'd love to!!)


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

In my experience, we've only been charged duties from the US to Canada (at least) on UPS shipments. Everything else just shows up at the door, like Starseeker's experience. I have no idea how that works; I'm just saying that duties are not always charged to the receiver here.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

OK... Starseeker... you know I love you, man... but you went and hijacked my thread! I worked so damned hard on that new site... and my LEAST favorite part of the whole process was the damned shipping... and now... here we are, chatting away about the esoterica of shipping to freakin' CANADA! ARGH!

Oops... was I venting? Oh well... I guess that's what we are talking about now. Starseeker... you owe me a drink at the next FEST!

I've never figured out all the shipping calculators... and a few times I just ended up eating some ridiculous shipping costs... some countries cost WAY way more than others to ship to. I liked the Ebay solution because it simply took that out of the equation for me. I will look into it. I wish I could just change the name of this thread to international shipping discussion and start a new thread to talk about my brand new website.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Congratulations Drew! 

Both sites are simple, clean and intuitive, ie have all the qualities that a good website should have, from the point of view of the user, IMHO.

I wish you great success in business.

And speaking of business, when will you get the Chariot figures back in stock?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

email me at crowsnestmodels at verizon dot net

I actually have some chariot sets right now, but need a day or two to get to packing them up... I don't put anything up on Ebay unless it is literally ready to ship out immediately.

Thanks for looking!

Drew


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

drewid142 said:


> OK... Starseeker... you know I love you, man... but you went and hijacked my thread! I worked so damned hard on that new site... and my LEAST favorite part of the whole process was the damned shipping... and now... here we are, chatting away about the esoterica of shipping to freakin' CANADA! ARGH!


Oops. Drew, I'll buy you a drink, too!

Back to your thread: your work is amazing. I'm saving up for your Proteus. I'm glad you don't have to deal with shopping carts and all. Your website is great. Everybody go there! :thumbsup:

(P.S. Can we enlarge the second shot of the Proteus lighting kit?)


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

oh well if that's the case I invite everyone to hijack my threads and buy me drinks!

Yes... you found what we in the industry call a boo boo... apparently the pics in the Proteus Light kit aren't hooked up... I'll get tht fixed ASAP


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Very nice indeed sir!:thumbsup:

Man, with all those Pictures I sent you, it's a shame you couldn't use MORE! LOL!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I'll get around to it, Captain! I just had to get the site up... I actually did the whole site in three days and I have never made a website before and never used the software tool I did it in! I'm going to make improvement passes!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

drewid142 said:


> I'll get around to it, Captain! I just had to get the site up... I actually did the whole site in three days and I have never made a website before and never used the software tool I did it in! I'm going to make improvement passes!


Just kidding you there sir! Looks great as is, in my humble opinion!:thumbsup:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

But it reminds me of a point I should make sooner rather than later... in my haste.. I failed to note all credits for other modelers' build... in particular... most of the Icarus build pics on my site are of build ups done for me by Lou Dalmaso... They are the builds I have been showing at trade shows. I need to go back and add proper credits to all the pics... I credited Mark Myers and Rob Mcfarlane but failed to add Lou's name on the pics of his builds


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

ATTENTION FERNANDO!
I am putting up Chariot figures on Ebay... no worries if someone else grabs them, I can put up another set right after them


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Well that was fast... I put up another set of Chariot figures


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

drewid142 said:


> ATTENTION FERNANDO!
> I am putting up Chariot figures on Ebay... no worries if someone else grabs them, I can put up another set right after them


My goodness!! I almost lost them!! Phew, already placed the order...


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

:woohoo: Now I already have everthing I need to begin my next project.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Right On Fernando!

For any other folks that have been waiting... I just put up another set of Chariot Figures!

Fernando... send me an email at crowsnestmodels at Verizon dot net please


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice to see your site back in action, Drew. Miss the old site.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey Drew,
The site looks great. I really like the logo and graphics. Still thinking about that Proteus/enhanced base build that you showed me at last year's WF. Simply awesome.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks, Guys!

OK... after some web page confusion... I have all the links working for all the instructions I have in pdf form... not I have to convert some of the older ones I printed and included with the kits and finish some of the new ones that need instructions.

BY THE WAY... there are only TWO 1:24 Scale Chariot figures left!... I will offer a few partial kits after that to use up my spares... but then they are gone forever. I will post another one to the site tonight... I'm on solo daddy duty right now.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

drewid142 said:


> BY THE WAY... there are only TWO 1:24 Scale Chariot figures left!... I will offer a few partial kits after that to use up my spares... but then *they are gone forever*. I will post another one to the site tonight... I'm on solo daddy duty right now.


Thanks my Lord, I already bought mines.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

FYI - I just posted another Chariot figure set to Ebay... just for grins... the next set... being the last full set... will go up as an auction.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

INTERNATIONAL SHIPPING "FIXED"
OK... so I am new at the whole Ebay thing... I disconnected all the Ebay International Shipping options as they were getting nothing but complaints from possible buyers... I'm not sure how it works now... I selected "actual costs" and USPS Priority International as the option... I will figure it out as I get my next international order. I will add this to the "News" page on my site ASAP


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I just realized my E-bay store says "no returns" but I have always had a no questions asked of course you can return it" policy

I'm in airport on way to Disneyworld with my 4 1/2 year old daughter but I will fix that next week!


Happy Holidays All!"


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Hey Drew... Great site.... looking forward to see what the crash site kit will look like.

Also, I just got back from Disney World myself.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Folks! Well... after many months filling POTA Icarus orders... I finally have a load of Proteus kits ready! There is a pretty big backlog, I know SSM wants some, and I have a load to ship out to Japan... but that still leaves me with about ten kits to sell on my Ebay site... it is currently listed... so go get it if you have been waiting! No worries... if it gets sold I will re-list it almost immediately!

Also... figures, light kits, and even the Miniaturizer kit will be listed over the next few days!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Drew, I was contacted by a gentleman who follows my web site about the Jupiter 2 figures, he has been desperately trying to locate some. Are you going to be casting any more of them any time soon? I will forward your new web site and ebay listings to him, hopefully he can snag a set from you. Tim


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Sorry for slow response... I was away on short vaca with family...

YES... I currently have the Assorted poses IN STOCK... and the Freezer Figures are getting re-stocked soon...


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Drew, check your "in box" here, I sent this fellows info to you..... Tim


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Tim... by "in box" do you mean private messages? my private messages are empty...


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Folks! After quite a feeding frenzy I am out of Proteus kits for a few weeks... BUT Starship Modeler and Astro Zombies (Japan) are both stocked up, so head over there if you want one. I will have more of everything again soon, including Proteus, POTA Ships, and ALL of my old figures sets! I am not casting any more Chariot figure sets but I have full sets of the figures still... just not all the little extras I originally included... so I will start putting up sets at slight discount without the luggage first. Luggage probably easiest thing to scratch build, anyway.

Cheers
Drew


----------

